
Motion Smoothing Is an Abomination - Firebrand
https://thebulwark.com/motion-smoothing-is-an-abomination/
======
neckardt
I wish we would switch to higher FPS video already. Youtube at least supports
60FPS which is watchable, but most feature films are stuck at 24. I remember a
while The Hobbit[0] tried to move the bar to 48FPS but it didn't catch on.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hobbit:_An_Unexpected_Jour...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hobbit:_An_Unexpected_Journey#High_frame_rate)

------
Dahoon
I used to agree but turning off these settings on a modern (IE. OLED) TV and
you might as well throw it out. 24 FPS on a OLED without these techniques
looks like something is about to shake apart. It is completely unwatchable.
Didn't check the date but I hope this is an old article because it doesn't
hold on any good screen these days.

